# Colonoscopy w/polyp removal- path has fecal material



## TLVANDERPOOL (Sep 25, 2008)

I have had this happen several times where the physican reports a colonoscopy with polyp removal but the pathology report states fecal material. I was at a seminar serveral years ago.. and they directed to code as the colonoscopy w/polyp removal and diagnosis as 211.3.. I have never really felt comfortable with that.. and have not been able to find anything written stating that.   Does anyone have any information on this??  Do you code to what physician states he is removing colonocopy w/poly remove with 211.3.. or do you revert back and code it as a screening colonoscopy?


----------



## Diane Rozak (Sep 25, 2008)

*Cpc-h, Cpc-gi*

I always go by what the path reports says just for the fact that the 
physician thought he was removing a polyp and it wasn't so I don't know
why you would code it and then the path report confirmed that it was not.
It's just like when the Dr. states that he feels the polyp looks to be
carcinoma.  I always go by the path report because it tells you exactly
what was found.


----------

